# How's Yasmin for those still taking it



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Just wondered if there was more feedback on the progress of being on Yasmin.I've been on it for 2 months and I've had my ups and downs so I'm not sure if its the Yasmin or not. Overall I think I am better off with it. It helps with gas a bit and helps me sleep, which is something I couldnt do before.Most importantly, my periods are MUCH less painless, even bearable and better than days I dont have a period ... that's pretty close to a miracle. For years I have been paralyzed with pain for 4 days, now its totally bearable. I cant wait to see how it feels after 6 months.I'm still real constipated though, so in that area it hasnt made much difference and overall pain is still bad, but at least my periods are predictable within the day and I know I will survive it.







Any updates from anyone?


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Hangingin-I still take Yasmin and i am overall happy with it.My skin is much clearer now and my symptoms are less severe then they were before the pill.It took so long for things to get better for me.Every month they get a little better,although my migraines have been more frequent lately.I have been under a lot of stress that contributes to the problem.I'm so glad that Yasmin has been a good experience for you so far.I almost switched a few times hoping for quiker improvements,but my doctor said that Yasmin is one of the best contraceptive pills available and he suggested that i stay on it.My hair has been a huge improvement.I was losing a ton more hair before i went on Yasmin.I still find my hair on the bathroom floor everyday,but not nearly as much.


----------



## Batty (May 20, 2000)

I am glad to hear someone is having good luck.I took 2 days worth of Yasmin and I was sick to my stomach and had bad IBS-d. Did anyone else experience this. My doctor wants to put me on this to see if my periods lighten up and keep me from having to have surgery. Looking for ideas.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Batty-I hade diarrhea the first week on Yasmin and then it went away.-Wendi-


----------



## Batty (May 20, 2000)

So your saying I should try it again this coming month. Did it happen every month?


----------



## Bloated_again (Feb 9, 2001)

Just from experience, you should give all new birth control pills 3 month before dismissing it. It takes that long to really see what they can or cannot offer. Interesting in the Yasmin also so following your post on it..


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

This time around I am having the worst pain and constipation imaginable.My last period was very different, much lighter, but the pain and bloating pretty bad. The worst thing, which I think contributed to my stomach pain was having the most severe headaches and migraines and having to take meds for it, as all meds hurt my stomach so much. I just could not get rid of the headaches for a whole week, I am still recovering and my stomach is really bad.I started on Yasmin again after taking the placebo's and this time its not helping with the gas problem like it did last time.I dont know whether to carry on or not, this bloating and headaches is driving me nuts. Also constipation real bad. Going to see a surgeon on Friday, cant take it anymore







I'll keep you posted. Please write soon with any updates.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

To all-I had to be on Yasmin for a long time before i really got the benefit.I started on it in September and it took a good 4 months before i really saw an improvement.I only had diarrhea for the first week on Yasmin.I was really messed up before i started on Yasmin,so it may not take as long for everyone.I only had a period for one day a month before i started on Yasmin and i had severe pain for a week with migraines.I was a mess!I still have pain,but at least i can sleep at night now and my periods are normal flow now.Bc pills are trial and error and sometimes it takes a few different brands before you find the right one.It took about 5 months for Yasmin to really clear up my skin because i had acne before the pill and i lost 3 lbs on Yasmin.I hope some of this info helps someone.Yasmin is not a miracle pill that will get rid of IBS.It may help with period pain and help balance the hormones.If you are getting a lot of migraines on the pill and you didn't have them before the pill,you should consider switching.I get migraines eather way,but not as bad since i'm on the pill.Good luck with whatever you do!-Wendi-


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i changed onto yasmin from being on dianette which made my hair fall out! anyway, ive seen an improvement - not so much hair is falling out. my skin is the same as it was on dianette. ive had no problems at all except the first day i took yasmin i felt very sick.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Hope you continue seeing good results.I have just been diagnozed with colonic inertia and will be having surgery real soon.I dont understand why Yasmin is causing more PMS symptoms for me like more constipation, pain, bloating, painful breasts, increased hunger, severe headaches when stopping etc.The only good thing is that my period day is predictable which I think may be important when having surgery, but am afraid of clots.


----------

